

Jason Scott (of Get Lamp) wants to make 6502, Tape, and Arcade documentaries - sp332
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/textfiles/the-jason-scott-documentary-three-pack

======
famousactress
Kickstarter is just frankly one of the most ridiculously cool things to have
shown up on the web in a long time. It's such a beautiful thing to put an
engine behind all of these really interesting, passionate people and make it
possible to crowd-fund their dreams.

------
zach
Note that the 6502 documentary holds a decisive lead in the number of backers
(25 vs. 11 for Arcade and 3 for Tape).

I presume this is a result of the huge amount of Apple II affection still out
there.

When I got into the game industry in the 90's, a sure icebreaker with other
programmers was to ask if they cut their programming teeth on the Apple II
(like most), the Commodore 64 or maybe the Atari. All were 6502 platforms.

~~~
aculver
My support for the documentary is based on my love of the NES/Famicom. I'm
still playing new games, released in the 80's, emulated on my Nintendo DS. In
fact, I only learned 6502 assembly years after it was really relevant by
hacking on NES ROMs. There was something really cool about writing simple
compression routines with such a simple processor.

~~~
gavinlynch
Myself as well :)

What a fun time. I'll never forget my first ASM hack.

------
SwellJoe
Archive.org is, I think, the best place to download _BBS: The Documentary_ ,
with numerous formats, including streaming:
<http://www.archive.org/details/BBS.The.Documentary>

I just started watching, but it seems like a lot of fun so far, and it has
already put a face to tons of people who had a profound impact on my
childhood.

~~~
sp332
And if the "Get Lamp" interactive fiction (text adventure) documentary wasn't
long enough for you, there's an archive of the original interview footage of
15 of the subjects
[http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=collection%3Agetlamp...](http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=collection%3Agetlamp-
interviews&sort=-publicdate)

I've also heard there's a good rip of the DVD on TPB but I'm not going there
at work :)

------
simmons
_Get Lamp_ was a steller documentary! I pre-ordered the DVD, and had a chance
to meet Jason Scott when he came to Denver for a showing. He's an awesome guy,
and really seems passionate about creating these niche documentaries that help
preserve a bit of computer history.

I've become something of a documentary fan lately, and while I don't have the
time, resources, or skill to create them myself, I'm happy that I can at least
help financially back projects like these.

------
aculver
Signed up earlier today. Just got this email: "I do know some people might
have questions, or want to learn more about my projects, or otherwise engage
me, so tomorrow, September 16 between 9pm EST and 11pm EST, I'll be on both a
Google Plus Hangout and a Ustream.tv channel to make myself available for
people. It'll be a fun time, and I hope it'll help some people who are on the
fence about these projects."

------
gavinlynch
I am IMMENSELY interested in the 6502 documentary. The 6502 (or actually 2A03
offshoot microprocessor which powered the NES) was the first chip I had ever
programmed for while making NES game alterations ("rom hacks") to change game
functionality. Learning about the 6502 and programming ASM on the 2A03 taught
me how microprocessors work and was one of the most fun times I've ever had in
my life. I will always have a special place in my heart for 6502-based chips
:)

Can't wait.

------
enduser
A great weakness of Get Lamp was not actually sharing what text adventures /
interactive fiction are like. There was no content about the experience of
actually playing. I showed the documentary to several people with no history
with text adventures / IF and afterward they were quite puzzled by the
documentary. Almost all of the screen time was dedicated to nostalgia.

~~~
aw3c2
Actually the DVD is filled with adventures you can play.

------
mthreat
Jason interviewed me for the BBS documentary -
<http://www.archive.org/details/20040130-bbs-mthreat>

He loves making these documentaries, and he does a ton of research gathering
for them. I think this is a person and cause worth supporting.

~~~
textfiles
...and he's willing to chase your ass across the country for months to get the
interview! Good to see you.

